# Teaching Experience Form



## olicica77

What about "Teaching Experience Form"?


----------



## olicica77

Can anyone help me?


----------



## farscape

Nu prea e clar contextul...

Bănuiesc că e vorba de o formă specială pentru experienţa în învăţământ, deşi după documentul de aici un simplu CV/resume ar fi OK.

Later,


----------



## olicica77

acesta e titlul "TEACHING EXPERIENCE FORM" 
                     The Board of School Trustees District nr. 39


----------



## olicica77

Poate Formular de experienta profesionala?


----------



## farscape

Cred că e o traducere nimerită. 

f.


----------

